# [SOLVED] Synaptics - Dell Inspiron N4030 freaks out

## danielhilst

Hi, I'm using gentoo on a Dell Inspiron 4030..

I got touchpad working really bad with such xorg.conf section 

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver      "synaptics"

  Identifier "TouchPad"

  Option     "Device" "/dev/psaux"

  Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

  Option      "Protocol" "alps"

# Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

# Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

  Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection    

```

When I move the cursor it acts as tapping and keeps freaky clicking wherever it goes messing my desk... 

With `Option "Protocol"` as evdev or auto-dev it works as a normal mouse, but without synaptics features

as scroll. Moreover the Xorg.0.log gives-me this errors when I try this options:

```
[  2448.540] (EE) TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[  2448.568] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[  2448.568] (EE) TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[  2448.573] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

```

.. and the KDE gives me some errors messages too, like "Warning: Thouchpad configuration is not supported on this system.

When I use alps protocol I got no errors but that weird behavior

Any help??

```
I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

```

----------

## VoidMage

Seems you've got it mixed up.

Remove that block you've added (it doesn't have any useful setting) and add a path match "/dev/input/event*"

to the snippet that got installed with the driver.

----------

## danielhilst

you mean like this??

```
  Option     "Device" "/dev/input/event*"
```

I try it, and event6 that is what appears in 

```
gentoo ~ # cat /proc/bus/input/devices 

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event1 

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0006 Version=0000

N: Name="Video Bus"

P: Phys=LNXVIDEO/video/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:01/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4 

B: EV=3

B: KEY=3e000b00000000 0 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=sysrq kbd event5 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=500f02902002 8380307cf910f001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="PS/2 Generic Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event6 

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=3

```

but got these errros 

```
gentoo ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  9461.026] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  9461.661] (EE) TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[  9461.677] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "TouchPad"

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

here is all my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "AllowEmptyInput" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "synaptics" 

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Mouse0"

#   Driver      "synaptics"

#   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

#   Option       "SendCoreEvents"   

#   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver      "synaptics"

  Identifier "TouchPad"

  Option     "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

  Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

  Option      "Protocol" "alps"

#  Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

#  Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

  Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 :Shocked: 

----------

## VoidMage

No, I mean drop that section completely.

xf86-input-synaptics installs 50-synaptics.conf.

Read 'man xorg.conf' about InputClass and add that match into that file.

SHMConfig has been obsoleted by xorg-server 1.8.

----------

## danielhilst

I start to think that the problem is my thouchpad been detect as a generic PS/2 mouse

I try /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf with:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

          Driver "synaptics"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event6"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "TRUE"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection
```

My mouse just doesn't respond and I got these errors

KDE Synaptics configuration says:

Touchpad configuration is not suported on this system.

```
car /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  3051.183] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  3051.753] (EE) PS/2 Generic Mouse Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[  3051.769] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "PS/2 Generic Mouse"
```

```
dmesg | grep "PS/2"

[    2.141855] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.170212] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    3.165150] input: PS/2 Generic Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6
```

```
synclient

Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
```

```
syndaemon 

Unable to find a synaptics device.

```

----------

## VoidMage

1. did you remove those sections from xorg.conf ? drop that '"AllowEmptyInput"' line too

2. that was literal '/dev/input/event*', not to put a number there

----------

## kilua

It could also be useful if you add 

```
MatchIsTouchpad "on"
```

to your 50-synaptics.conf file .

----------

## VoidMage

 *kilua wrote:*   

> It could also be useful if you add 
> 
> ```
> MatchIsTouchpad "on"
> ```
> ...

 

Oh, I missed that, but shouldn't that line be already there ?

----------

## danielhilst

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 1. did you remove those sections from xorg.conf ? drop that '"AllowEmptyInput"' line too
> 
> 2. that was literal '/dev/input/event*', not to put a number there

 

I removed the input sections from xorg.conf, I also try without xorg.conf (the errors are the same)

I'm not at  home right now.. when I get home I try the /dev/input/event* and add the

MatchIsTouchpad "on" on 50-synaptics.conf too

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## danielhilst

I add the line /dev/input/event* to 50-synaptics.conf and the MatchIsTouchpad "on" too

I got no errors on Xorg.0.log => http://sprunge.us/HDbO

but KDE still complains about "The touchpad configuration is not supported in this system"

I noticed that X was using some files at /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d so I move

all this files to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d 

There is a 10-evdev.conf file:

```
#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

I noticed that removing

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

 from this file makes my mouse stops to work.. So the file 50-synaptics.conf

makes no difference while pointer catchall sections seems to be what is making

my mouse work... 

I try to follow http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad/Xorg_7.3 before

start this post, the wiki guide talks about hal. There is no /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/11-x11-synaptics.fdi 

on my system. Can be hal my problem???

50-synaptics.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "evdev"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

EndSection
```

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "synaptics"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance!!!   :Smile: 

----------

## VoidMage

You're on a correct way to master mixing things up.

First of all, that guide is outdated - xorg-server 1.9 on Gentoo doesn't use hal.

You should have left 10-evdev.conf and 50-synaptics.conf where they were - I only said to edit the synaptics file,

cause due to freebsd, that path match isn't there by default.

Once you those files back (it was safe to leave evdev section for Pointer - those files are parsed in order and synaptics is later),

pastebin the new xorg log.

A minor thing though: is that ""PS/2 Generic Mouse"" actually a synaptics touchpad ? If so, your kernel config is probably wrong.

----------

## danielhilst

Sorry if I mess up things.... I didn't know that this guide was outdated 

I do what you say.. 

Xorg.0.log => http://sprunge.us/CjMR

dmesg | grep "PS/2" => http://sprunge.us/hDVh

I have this options marked in my kernel

http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac249/geckones/kernel_menuconfig_devices_input_mice.png

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *danielhilst wrote:*   

> I start to think that the problem is my thouchpad been detect as a generic PS/2 mouse 

 It seems you have an ALPS Touchpad. The newer ones aren't recognized (correctly yet) by the kernel. Maybe this gentoo bug referencing this kernel bug might help. I do use the kernel patched mentioned in comment 11 in the gentoo bug and my ALPS touchpad works with scrolling and tapping. With the patch the touchpad is no longer recognized as a PS/2, but a IMPS/2 mouse. So you can throw synaptics out of the window, anyway.

Note: "MatchIsTouchpad" will never trigger if the kernel says it is a mouse...

----------

## danielhilst

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *danielhilst wrote:*   I start to think that the problem is my thouchpad been detect as a generic PS/2 mouse  It seems you have an ALPS Touchpad. The newer ones aren't recognized (correctly yet) by the kernel. Maybe this gentoo bug referencing this kernel bug might help. I do use the kernel patched mentioned in comment 11 in the gentoo bug and my ALPS touchpad works with scrolling and tapping. With the patch the touchpad is no longer recognized as a PS/2, but a IMPS/2 mouse. So you can throw synaptics out of the window, anyway.
> 
> Note: "MatchIsTouchpad" will never trigger if the kernel says it is a mouse...

 

Thanks Yamakuzure, apply the patch works.. 

Now I got my touchpad being detected as an ImPS/2 ALPS, scroll and double tap works perfectly, thank you..

```
gentoo ~ # dmesg | grep "PS/2"

[    2.092920] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    2.120941] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    2.767559] input: ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## danielhilst

Is there a tool for configuring alps touchpads as such syndaemon/synclient do for synaptics??

I want to disable touchpad when I'm typing but "alps configuring" searches on google redirects me to

synaptics pages aways. The options as MaxTapTime "0" doesn't work for alps touchpads!

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

No. The touchpad is still recognized as a mouse, not a touchpad. All the synaptics tools won't work unless this is solved. I once wrote to ALPS whether they might want to help, but I never got a reply.  :Sad: 

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

My touchpad works fine with these settings in xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Nvidia0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce G 105M"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "ConnectToAcpid" "off"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection 

Section "InputClass" 

    Identifier  "keyboard-all" 

    Driver      "evdev" 

    Option      "XkbLayout"  "de" 

    Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

    MatchIsKeyboard "on" 

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "touchpad catchall"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true" 

   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true" 

   Option "TapButton1" "1" 

   Option "ClickButton1" "1" 

   Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "false" 

   Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "false" 

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## VinzC

Hi.

I've been having a *real* *big* trouble with synaptics drivers >=1.3.0: the pointer behaves like crazy and becomes totally out of control. (Driver coded by women, I guess...) I did *not* have these troubles with synaptics 1.2* . But now, of course, the latter's been rigged off portage...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

When X starts, the pointer moves normally for a couple of seconds then progressively stops responding to my finger's moves. It sometimes moves when I apply a very (but *very*) soft pressure on the touchpad and move my finger. But then when I start to move my finger more rapidly, the pointer seems to get hicups and moves by slow bursts. I need to move my fiiiiiiinnngeeeeeer veeeeeeeeryyyyy sloooooooooowlyyyyyy to have that darn pointer move its bloody ass along my screen!

Clicking: forget it!

Double click: forget it!

Scrolling: ah? it works! (vertically at least)

Here are my settings:

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Touchpad0"

   MatchIsTouchpad   "on"

   MatchDevicePath   "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "TapButton1" "1"

   Option      "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

   Option      "RTCornerButton" "3"

   Option      "RBCornerButton" "2"

   Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "off"

EndSection
```

With "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on" it's even worse!

```
Parameter settings:

    LeftEdge                = 1759

    RightEdge               = 5289

    TopEdge                 = 1637

    BottomEdge              = 4455

    FingerLow               = 20

    FingerHigh              = 40

    FingerPress             = 60

    MaxTapTime              = 180

    MaxTapMove              = 231

    MaxDoubleTapTime        = 180

    SingleTapTimeout        = 180

    ClickTime               = 100

    FastTaps                = 0

    EmulateMidButtonTime    = 75

    EmulateTwoFingerMinZ    = 29

    EmulateTwoFingerMinW    = 6

    VertScrollDelta         = 105

    HorizScrollDelta        = 105

    VertEdgeScroll          = 1

    HorizEdgeScroll         = 1

    CornerCoasting          = 0

    VertTwoFingerScroll     = 0

    HorizTwoFingerScroll    = 0

    MinSpeed                = 1

    MaxSpeed                = 1.75

    AccelFactor             = 0.001

    TrackstickSpeed         = 40

    EdgeMotionMinZ          = 29

    EdgeMotionMaxZ          = 159

    EdgeMotionMinSpeed      = 1

    EdgeMotionMaxSpeed      = 420

    EdgeMotionUseAlways     = 0

    TouchpadOff             = 0

    LockedDrags             = 0

    LockedDragTimeout       = 5000

    RTCornerButton          = 3

    RBCornerButton          = 2

    LTCornerButton          = 0

    LBCornerButton          = 0

    TapButton1              = 1

    TapButton2              = 0

    TapButton3              = 0

    ClickFinger1            = 1

    ClickFinger2            = 1

    ClickFinger3            = 1

    CircularScrolling       = 0

    CircScrollDelta         = 0.1

    CircScrollTrigger       = 0

    CircularPad             = 0

    PalmDetect              = 0

    PalmMinWidth            = 9

    PalmMinZ                = 199

    CoastingSpeed           = 20

    CoastingFriction        = 50

    PressureMotionMinZ      = 29

    PressureMotionMaxZ      = 159

    PressureMotionMinFactor = 1

    PressureMotionMaxFactor = 1

    GrabEventDevice         = 1

    TapAndDragGesture       = 1

    AreaLeftEdge            = 0

    AreaRightEdge           = 0

    AreaTopEdge             = 0

    AreaBottomEdge          = 0
```

and log:

```
[  2004.733] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[  2004.733] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  2004.733] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  2004.733] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Touchpad0"

[  2004.733] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  2004.733] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  2004.733] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2004.746] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5576

[  2004.746] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4684

[  2004.746] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[  2004.746] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[  2004.746] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[  2004.755] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2004.755] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  2004.759] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[  2004.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  2004.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  2004.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.038

[  2004.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2004.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  2004.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2004.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2004.768] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  2004.768] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  2004.768] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  2004.772] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[  2004.772] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[  2004.772] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[  2004.772] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[  2004.792] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[  2004.792] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[  2004.792] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[  2004.794] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[  2136.463] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
```

Fortunately I have an external trackball. In a last resort I'll disable the touchpad for it's really going on my nerves.

So if you guys have succeeded in having a Dell XPS Studio 16 touchpad respond to your orders, Id be glad to know what your synclient values are or what you did when you switched from version 1.2 to newer versions.

Thanks a whole bunch in advance.

----------

## VoidMage

@VinzC: first, try to do something about that '/dev/input/mouse0' synaptics part

- as I already said, the idea is to use only event* devices:

- quick and dirty is to fix that 50-synaptics.conf (though for the moment any changes there are overwritten on upgrade)

- a more cleaner would probably require something like matching all touchpads first and ignoring them, then in the next block matching event* touchpad nodes and applying settings to them only

It may not help, but should at least clean up that log a bit.

----------

## VinzC

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> @VinzC: first, try to do something about that '/dev/input/mouse0' synaptics part
> 
> - as I already said, the idea is to use only event* devices:
> 
> - quick and dirty is to fix that 50-synaptics.conf (though for the moment any changes there are overwritten on upgrade)
> ...

 

Thanks. I have just realized there was still a xorg.conf in which I had the keybard and mouse configured. But I have now deleted xorg.conf, unmerged xf86-input-mouse, xf86-input-keyboard, restarted X and the problem persists  :Sad: .

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d:

total 12

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 179 25 déc 14:28 10-input-keymap.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 353 21 mar 18:59 20-input-touchpad.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 290 25 déc 15:32 50-input-tablet.conf
```

```
# Xorg configuration: keyboard

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "xkbModel"   "Dell"

   Option      "xkbLayout"   "be"

   MatchIsKeyboard   "on"

EndSection
```

```
# Xorg configuration: mouse

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "Touchpad0"

   MatchIsTouchpad   "on"

   MatchDevicePath   "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "TapButton1" "1"

   Option      "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

   Option      "RTCornerButton" "3"

   Option      "RBCornerButton" "2"

   Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll" "on"

EndSection
```

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Wacom class"

# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,

# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.

   MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver "wacom"

EndSection
```

```
x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20110106

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.3.1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.3.0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-0.10.11

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-9999

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0
```

```
x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.9

x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.4

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1
```

```
[  8692.759] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[  8692.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  8692.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  8692.759] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Touchpad0"

[  8692.759] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  8692.759] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  8692.759] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  8692.759] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[  8692.774] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5576

[  8692.774] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4684

[  8692.774] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[  8692.774] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[  8692.774] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[  8692.783] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  8692.783] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  8692.788] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[  8692.788] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  8692.788] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  8692.788] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.038

[  8692.788] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  8692.788] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  8692.788] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  8692.788] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  8692.796] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  8692.796] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  8692.796] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  8692.796] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[  8692.987] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[  8692.991] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[  8692.991] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[  8692.991] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[  8692.991] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[  8693.011] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[  8693.011] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[  8693.011] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[  8693.013] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[  8693.013] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[  8719.218] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found
```

Nothing changed.

----------

## VoidMage

And /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?

----------

## VinzC

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> And /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?

 

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1099 18 mar 20:08 10-evdev.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  127 21 mar 20:52 50-synaptics.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  825 21 mar 09:25 50-wacom.conf
```

```
#

# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad catchall"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Wacom class"

# WALTOP needs a patched kernel driver, that isn't in mainline lk yet,

# so for now just let it fall through and be picked up by evdev instead.

#   MatchProduct "Wacom|WALTOP|WACOM"

   MatchProduct "Wacom|WACOM|Hanwang"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver "wacom"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Wacom serial class"

   MatchProduct "Serial Wacom Tablet"

   Driver "wacom"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Wacom serial class identifiers"

        MatchProduct "WACf|FUJ02e5|FUJ02e7"

        Driver "wacom"

EndSection

# N-Trig Duosense Electromagnetic Digitizer

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "Wacom N-Trig class"

   MatchProduct "HID 1b96:0001|N-Trig Pen"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   Driver "wacom"

   Option "Button2" "3"

EndSection
```

Why so?

----------

## VoidMage

Well, that's the 50-synaptics.conf I was talking about.

I'm unsure, if it helps, but at least it should lower warning cont in the log.

Just try to google that blog post about synaptics driver.

----------

## VinzC

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Well, that's the 50-synaptics.conf I was talking about.
> 
> I'm unsure, if it helps, but at least it should lower warning cont in the log.

 

Okay, my bad. But I still believed Xorg was no longer using /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ as soon as there was a directory under /etc/ ??? Sort of giving users a hard time for just the sake of it... Well... Sorry, end of rant.

Indeed, adding the matching device search string did get rid of the errors.

```
[  4516.579] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event6)

[  4516.579] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[  4516.579] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[  4516.579] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Touchpad0"

[  4516.579] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  4516.579] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  4516.579] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  4516.579] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[  4516.591] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5576

[  4516.591] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4684

[  4516.591] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[  4516.591] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[  4516.591] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[  4516.600] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  4516.600] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[  4516.605] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[  4516.605] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[  4516.605] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[  4516.605] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.038

[  4516.605] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  4516.605] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[  4516.605] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  4516.605] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  4516.617] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[  4516.617] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)
```

But the erratic behaviour is still there. At some time I need to barely touch the surface to move the pointer, others I need to press like crazy...

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Just try to google that blog post about synaptics driver.

 

Blog post?

----------

## VinzC

After a couple of try/catch, I've finally made my touchpad work the way I wanted. The problem mainly lied in one value: EmulateTwoFingerMinW. The latter is set to 6 by default but 7 in my case did help quite a bit. Here are the values I changed from the defaults:

```
     FingerHigh              = 29

     FingerPress             = 255

     MaxTapTime              = 180

-    MaxTapMove              = 231

+    MaxTapMove              = 131

     MaxDoubleTapTime        = 180

     SingleTapTimeout        = 180

     ClickTime               = 100

     FastTaps                = 0

     EmulateMidButtonTime    = 75

-    EmulateTwoFingerMinZ    = 29

-    EmulateTwoFingerMinW    = 6

+    EmulateTwoFingerMinZ    = 24

+    EmulateTwoFingerMinW    = 7

     VertScrollDelta         = 105

     HorizScrollDelta        = 105

     VertEdgeScroll          = 1
```

These value were set dynamically with synclient. Now I'm going to place them in synaptics configuration file. The good side is now I can even (almost) use TwoFinger scrolling!

----------

## VoidMage

This blog post.

----------

## VinzC

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> This blog post.

 

Indeed. I've actually fixed the file under /usr/share/X11 and the error has now swept away  :Wink:  . The erratic cursor move is also fixed after tweaking synclient values. I've now put them in my synaptics configuration file under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and it's working fine again.

Phew!

Thanks a lot for your lights BTW.

----------

